# Saw One Today!!



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

franky said:


> I think I was at the same bar that night.....


Now that is funny!
:lol:


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> My friend has one that's only twenty some pounds. Funnier than hell when it tried nursing off his yellow lab. The dog would growl and showed her teeth:lol::lol:


You seriously need to post a video of this.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

That was funny guys. LOL:lol:


----------

